# Confused about training



## 2looselatrek (Apr 6, 2003)

I am a relatively inexperienced martial artist who is a bit confused about which path to take in terms of training. I am trying to decide whether to studying at a school that offers a FMA called pekiti tirsia or if I should studying at a JKD school instead. It is my understanding that JKD covers a lot of the knife and stick work of FMA and that some of the empty hands techniques are similar for both arts. Out of the limited training I have done thus far, I really enjoy knife fighting the most. Any suggestions?


----------



## Angus (Apr 6, 2003)

2looselatrek? Heh, nice name! J'adore Toulouse-Lautrec!

If you're really interested in knife fighting, it would probably be a better idea to go for the FMA, because they'll be much more weapon inclined. JKD training focuses mostly on open hand fighting (as that was it's origin) but it depends on what the teacher has assimilated into the curriculum. FMA, though, is your best bet.

If you really want to get heavily into knife fighting, I would suggest you look into Sayoc Kali. I've never seen anyone handles knives as well as their guys in the higher ranks, because they focus almost solely on knives (though I believe they do some sword, whip, etc). Where are you located? There could be a school nearby. 

Good luck!


----------



## 2looselatrek (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Angus!
I'm currently located in Toronto, but will be moving shortly to Vancouver. I will hopefully be attending the Sayoc seminar in June. Should be fun!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 6, 2003)

Between the two, if you want knife work, go for the Pekita Tirsia.  It's very blade oriented.  

If you find FMA influence in the JKD near you, it's probably "JKDC" or "Inosanto Lineage."  He has incorporated a lot of it in his interpretation of JKD (which is why I found it to be a very logical step for me, as I started in Kali).

The "Original JKD" or "Jun Fan" JKD honestly isn't as weapon oriented, but much closer to what Sijo Lee taught in life.

Both are legitimate (covering my butt here).  But I still suggest Pekita Tirsia for knife work.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2looselatrek _
> *I am a relatively inexperienced martial artist who is a bit confused about which path to take in terms of training. I am trying to decide whether to studying at a school that offers a FMA called pekiti tirsia or if I should studying at a JKD school instead. It is my understanding that JKD covers a lot of the knife and stick work of FMA and that some of the empty hands techniques are similar for both arts. Out of the limited training I have done thus far, I really enjoy knife fighting the most. Any suggestions? *



The best way to find out is to explore your options first hand. Its well the the extra money for a month or two to try them both. JKD can be very differant so theres no guarantee of what is being taught. Experiencing in person is the best way to find out what "you" want.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah, I would say there realy isn't any weapons work in straight JKD. The weapons stuff comes from FMA, that's why it is simular to pekiti tirsia, simular heritage. Today Jeet Kune Do tends to refer more to a grouping of people who trace part of the lineage to bruce lee than it is a refference to an art so it realy deppends on who is teaching.

And BTW in Vancouver (I assume BC) There is a rather tallanted instructor who teaches Pekiti Tirsia Kali and I think is certified to teach JKD (may be wrong on that) by the name of Loki Jorgenson. I don' know how his classes work as I have never trained with him, but he was highly recamended to one of my freinds who used to live in the area.


----------



## 2looselatrek (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey thanks for the replies!
In my research I have come across Loki and have read good things. When I arrive I will definitely be seeking out his school. Thanks again!


----------



## lost_tortoise (May 2, 2003)

I haven't heard Loki's name in a long time, but if you are moving to Vancouver, you're decision should be made.  I met Loki many years ago and he blew me away with his skill and knowledge.  I am sure he has only gotten better.  I am not that easily impressed, although I will feign awe with the charletons out of a need to save me the exhaustive arguments that come when you confront them.  I can tell you with certainty that Loki Jorgenson is the genuine article.  You will be getting a very highly respective style of FMA and good, solid knife work.  I think his school has other arts in the curriculum as well.  IMO, your search is over.

geoffrey


----------



## ufsofpa (Feb 9, 2006)

All right dude, Im not gonna BS you, Im gonna be straight. Study PTK. Sice you love the daga and baston, do it go for it. That will be your self perfection, for instance Combat Somb is my self perfection. Study JKD for self preservation. Both go hand and hand, Guru Dan Inosanto implemented FMA into JKD because he seen the importance of how it helps JKD. For example, knife and stick sparring will bring out yor attributes far more than empty hand sparring. You will move with cat like reflexes and your 5 methods of attack will come more clearly. So I recomend that you go and study both. Another thing, I see you have internet access, ask the instructor to see his certificates and who he trained under, not with. Then do research and check his lineage. If he takes offence and dont show you, leave and know that he was a fake. A real Instructor would say no problem and show you. Its like saying Im a doctor and Im not, but you are still giving me your money. Good luck.


----------

